# Entry Level of Internship Position needed in Lexington KY



## Judy Meredith (Feb 18, 2011)

I recently passed my CPC exam and I am looking for a entry level position or an internship in Lexington, KY.


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Feb 26, 2011)

Have you tried looking at the Project X-Tern locator or seeing if the Univesity has an entry level positions?
I use to live in Lexington and miss it so much!


----------

